# In line sprinkler system



## Cobainn (Jun 20, 2021)

Does anyone have an in line irrigation sprinkler system for their lawn? I'm looking to install one to hide my valves. I saw I need a back flow preventer but someone told me instead of that I could use a brass anti-siphon valve. I'm just wondering what all is needed from main line to in line valves.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Can you clarify? I'm assuming you have an in-ground system already that uses above-ground anti-siphon type valves and you want to move to underground valves in boxes.

I do not know your local regulations, but installing a backflow preventer in the mainline above ground before the first underground zone valve should give equivalent backflow prevention.


----------



## Cobainn (Jun 20, 2021)

You are correct. The green box is the current 2 anti-siphon valves for my lawn but I don't like the way they look, they leak, and they are also at the same level as the lawn and sprinkler heads. To my knowledge the valves must be higher than the heads. My plan was/is (if possible and not unsightly) to put in line valves (underground valves) in. The spigot to the right of the planter is right above and ball valve and the main line from service.


----------

